

De-listing of Chilling Effects Home Page from Google Caused by Mistake - tanderson11
https://www.chillingeffects.org/blog_entries/741

======
tanderson11
Follow up to this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8867715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8867715)

------
lnanek2
Wow, that was page after page of explanation and they didn't even say why they
did it. The closest they came is some sort of weird double speak about
striking a balance with the people who sent the take down notices.

There is no way to tell why they delisted this content and they won't say why,
but I suspect they were just sued and don't want to pay the lawyer fees or
something. Maybe we need some sort of decentralized way to host take down
notices since this centralized method they host has failed.

They claim it is fine since the delisted content is still on their site, but
if it isn't listed in a search engine, people just aren't going to find it
when they are looking for it.

~~~
unreal37
It sounded like they were talking about "resources". I took that to mean they
were redesigning the back end of the site to handle the all of the traffic,
submissions and the confusing range of submissions they get. I dunno either.
It wasn't clear.

------
stainednapkin
Let's see if this mistake happens again.

